

Facebook's increasingly invasive predictions - ante_annum
http://www.samlecuyer.com/post/39482979298/dang-facebook-you-scary

======
MrMcDowall
I wrote about a similar topic the other day, too:
<http://mcdowall.info/posts/The-Future-of-Social-Networks/>

~~~
ante_annum
Interesting. I'm sad that social networks are now about harvesting my info
rather than connecting me with my friends.

